# Attn: Kansas City Apes



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I know you fellows just had a mini herf last week. Thought I would pass along this event info though, perhaps you could turn this into another herf.



CAO newsletter said:


> MEET TIM OZGENER!
> 
> CAO Vice President, Tim Ozgener, will be at Outlaw Cigar Co., this Saturday - April 23!
> 
> ...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks. i think most of us posted on the topic that uniputt put up in the "world cigar lounge". i don't know if i'll be able to make it, i have my son while my wife is going out... and it's the same day as the NFL DRAFT!


----------

